# These kennels/crates are awesome!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

One of our training clients has one of these and we thought it was AWESOME!! He has the one with the double door so you can open it which ever way you like.  We are definitely buying this next time we need one!

Ruff Tough Kennels-Dog Crates, Dog Kennels and Dog Carriers


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was very bummed that when I bought my aluminum owens crate that Ruff Tuff had not made the double door in the larger size 

I would have bought the Ruff Tough and for a lot less money!

I have heard from a number of people who use them how good they are. Some great videos on their site of them abusing them.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Some of my online friends in the daycare business use these and swear by them. The large is just a bit too small for my tastes, I wish it was closer to 40-42 inches deep .


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was impressed but does all that tossing them from trucks mean they stand up to a dog determined to get out?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't really see the purpose of having a door on both ends. In what capacity would that be useful in? I was excited because I thought the "double door" was finally a hard side crate with a side opening door as well as one end.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh sorry, this guys doesn't have a double door, what I meant to say is that the door he has on the crate opens right or left.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

They are good crates, I have them in my grooming shop and they are well-nigh indestructable. They're great for the shop as they stack securely. When I bought them they came in only one size, now I see they have more sizes. I do wish there was a 40" version.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would use a double door bigtime in a truck under a camper shell for cross ventilation.

The size is good for transport but I agree to small for a daily crate. When the first came out they only had the 30 inch in a double door.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, since this is the third or fourth time this has come up for me in the last month, I emailed them and asked if they had plans for any bigger crates, hopefully a 40-42" one. Here is their response:

*Funny you should ask, we are working on it right now. It should be done in a couple of weeks.

Stay in touch!

Thanks
Doug*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is so funny-their business must be booming because when I talked with them about a larger crate than 30" they were so so about it. I have heard you can request to NOT have the bottom holes drilled because it may not be airline compliant with the bottom air holes.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Freestep said:


> They are good crates, I have them in my grooming shop and they are well-nigh indestructable. They're great for the shop as they stack securely. When I bought them they came in only one size, now I see they have more sizes. I do wish there was a 40" version.


Do you know any retail store that carries this crate?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

They are also coming out with a 3rd side door option. I had looked into them before getting the variocage.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

gabyeddo said:


> Do you know any retail store that carries this crate?


I believe Cabela's carries them.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Any retail in Northern California?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Call the contact number on their website. They are great about getting back to you.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I did call them. The guy said there's no retailer in CA. The nearest store is in Reno.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Can they ship to you?


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I just want to try to put them on the back of my car.


----------

